# Superbill/Charge Ticket



## ARCPC9491 (Nov 20, 2008)

Good morning! 

I was wondering if anyone would possibly like to share their OBGYN superbill/charge ticket?  I'm looking for some examples.  Please private message me.  Thank you!!


----------

